# Anxiously awaiting kits...



## oneacrefarm (Nov 10, 2011)

I have 8 does due this month, one tomorrow, two on 13th, etc. So excited!


----------



## Citylife (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy Moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Good luck with your new babies.  Are these for meat or other purposes?
What breed are they?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 10, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> Holy Moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good luck with your new babies.  Are these for meat or other purposes?
> What breed are they?


I breed Californians, for meat. Last month, the two I bred missed, guess the heat took a toll on my bucks, so I bred them all just in case.

Shannon


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to see them when they are born!!


----------



## Citylife (Nov 11, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Citylife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two of my four does missed also.  I am guessing for the same reason.  The heat this summer was over 94 degrees for more then 3 weeks.
It was darn near a full time job keeping them alive....  So, I was not suprised.
 I have added two new does to my breeding stock-both should be prego.  One due on the 17th.  I am looking forward to that.  The other doe will now be due in like 3 weeks.  I will want to at least retain a buck out of this batch.  So, at that time like 5-9 mo. from now I will have a very nice buck for sale.  A proven boy with a longer body and throws nice personalities.   Bred with the right female...  he produces nice nice meals.  He is young, meaning 1 1/2 yrs. old  but has produced Florida White litters of up to 8.   I love love my breeder rabbits... they help me out, and I make sure they are treated right.  The edable group.........  eats great, lives a wonderful life, and I try to insure they only have one bad second.  I prefer to butcher efficiently.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 11, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> I have 8 does due this month, one tomorrow, two on 13th, etc. So excited!


 hope everything goes will


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 11, 2011)

good luck


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 12, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My New Zealand is due on the 18 we can be kindle buddies!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Wishing Everyone LOTS of LUCK and HEALTHY KITS!

Please post pics!  And keep updating.  Just love to see babies grow strong into adulthood!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 14, 2011)

I would LOVE to see a picture of all the weaned babies gathered together before they're slaughtered. If each doe has 10 kits...80 baby rabbits in one picture would be AMAZING!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 14, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to see a picture of all the weaned babies gathered together before they're slaughtered. If each doe has 10 kits...80 baby rabbits in one picture would be AMAZING!


Now that 's a LOT of rabbit stew.  Would be neat to see though.  A room full of rabbits.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 14, 2011)

Still no babies....one doe on day 34, one on day 31, one just got a nest box, three get a box on 11/17 and the rest are due around Thanksgiving....*sigh* so hard to wait.....:/


----------

